# For those of you who said he “wasn’t sound for riding” or “is obviously in pain”…



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

For all of you guys who thought my boy Logan (my 11 y/o TWH gelding) was lame, in pain, not able to ever be ridden comfortably, etc… 

I’d just like to take a moment to say… We’ve been riding him a pretty good bit. At ALL gaits. He’s been ridden by myself, by my cousins, and by complete beginners with no problems. He walks, racks, performs a running walk, paces, trots, and canters very willingly and is a very good riding horse. He’s happy undersaddle and has been ridden both in the arena and out on the trails. Both bareback and with a saddle. 

In the pasture he runs, bucks, farts, etc… He’s happy and healthy and the favorite mount of my 12 year old beginner-rider cousin, Cheyanna.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJg0d1MP-2w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zlg9T1kiyk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsZMUC1-JKg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIVqaIkBBWw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0cYY4RH26w

And some pictures:


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

He's a cutie for sure.

I'm not familiar with the post you're referring to but in the videos he does look a little off on the front left to me - was that the area of concern previously?

Your cousin REALLY needs to work on getting her heels down. If she ever falls it could cost her big time with the way they are now. I do realize she's a beginner but that should be #1 on her list to work on. I probably would not have her cantering until she gets that under control.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, we are working on that, lol. The saddle's stirrups didn't go up quite high enough for her. I kept telling her 'heel's down' and explaining it to her, and she'd do it for a few minutes, but then they'd creep back up, lol. Wasn't too worried since he's a very well behaved boy and she just wanted to try cantering once or twice (it kinda scared her, lol), but it is something we are working on.

In the video's, he may seem a little off because he lost a shoe on front just a day before the vids were taken, but he was/is perfectly sound, just a little bit tender.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't read past the first page, but I can tell you what happened; people were just expressing their concern and had suggestions. If I remember right, in that thread you vehemently denied anything being wrong with him other than being thin. Ringbone is a valid threat, as is founder, as is navicular. Bottom line was that people wanted to make sure your horse was fine. 

After seeing all the pictures on your thread, I would be interested if you could tell me what the vet and/or chiro thought of the bump on the back. And did the farrier say anything about the fetlock area? I ask not to cast doubt on your horse, but to possibly help any horse I see with similar issues.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I was going to say the little girl needs smaller stirrups.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol, yeah, we are working on finding a saddle that fits her better. That was a 15 inch seat, in case her older sisters wanted to ride, though they didn't. Next time we are going to go with a 14 inch seat size, as the stirrups go up to be shorter and may fit her better. She absolutely adores 'Logie'.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the hind end movement is odd. to me, it seems that the right rear is not moving well, and he struggles in the corners.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Being completely honest.

He does not look right.

He looks better then when you got him, def. But his conformation and physical issues are not going to change without professional help. (If that).

Yes he's sore and without really watching the videos all the way through already saw him trip twice.. His hind end is still very wonky and I don't like the way he moves.

I'm glad you're enjoying him. He seems to be a very good boy.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree that he is sore. 

I have an old mare who is crippled with navicular in the front end and degenerative ligaments in the back end. Most days she is sore and only wants to walk... But on a good day she is galloping out in the pasture and wanting to trot and canter under saddle! I don't let her though. 

My second horse has a mystery lameness that 2 vets have not been able to diagnose after $1200 worth of diagnostic testing. I ride her walk trot only. At some point you just have to accept they are lame and decide that if you ride, you may only make things worse in the long run. It isn't a problem for my horses as both will be with me until they pass. 

Another issue is that if you fully retire a horse with lameness issues, they may hurt themselves even worse in the pasture when they gallop around.

Just be aware that this horse isn't fully sound, and that without a diagnosis you are taking a chance that you might make his lameness issue worse. Light exercise is good for a horse with arthritis, as my old mare moves better after a 15 minute walk. But I would not push this horse to do long rides, barrels, or anything other than light trail rides. 

No matter how much he bucks and runs in the pasture, he is not sound. Nor are my horses sound, even though they look great galloping in the pasture! 

My wrists have carpal tunnel, my knees have some arthritis started, yet I still type on the computer, muck stalls, and ride horses. 

He is your horse, and it is your risk to take. If it is just arthritis, the exercise will do him good, but if it is a soft tissue injury in the pelvis (with that hunter's bump, it could be) than you may make him worse.

I would look up all you can about hunter's bump, as it is possible he has injured his sacroiliac ligaments.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not to mention the ethics of riding a horse in pain without a diagnosis.

There ARE situations for "bute and ride" this isn't one, nor is the OP buting I assume. Riding a sore horse is...questionable..


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

He doesnt look right to me either... His hind end movement is just very off and painful looking IMO.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I am terrible in picking up gait issues. But you can clearly see the tightness in his rear end, and the favouring of one side. His steps also look super short?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Just because he acts happy doesn't mean he is sound. I knew a gelding who was more then willing to work his butt off for you, come to find out he had so many leg problems it wasn't even funny. Sure he'd haul butt, buck play etc but he was not sound no matter how well he appeared to move.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horse is lame. Looks like a dropped hip to me, and it's pretty obvious he's NOT all right.

You can claim all you want that he's 'fine', when the videos prove otherwise. 

He's a saint for putting up with everything, but you're doing this animal no favors. It's a testament to his lovely temperament that he hasn't yet put someone through the fence.

Nobody's going to pat you on the head and tell you how super he looks, because he doesn't. He looks like what he is; an animal in pain.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

His hind end doesn't look quite as wonky now that he's put some more weight on, but he is definitely off. I would get a good vet and chiropractor to look at him and would not be riding him until I was positive that he was not in pain. 

Seems to be a wonderfully tempered horse.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Britt said:


> For all of you guys who thought my boy Logan (my 11 y/o TWH gelding) was lame, in pain, not able to ever be ridden comfortably, etc…


I have no idea what posts you are talking about but:

Either you can get defensive (which you have chosen to do) or you can graciously learn from the_ free _advice on a public forum. 




Britt said:


> I’d just like to take a moment to say… We’ve been riding him a pretty good bit. At ALL gaits. He’s been ridden by myself, by my cousins, and by complete beginners with no problems. He walks, racks, performs a running walk, paces, trots, and canters very willingly and is a very good riding horse. He’s happy undersaddle and has been ridden both in the arena and out on the trails. Both bareback and with a saddle.


My horse Red is very willing. He'll go for miles and miles and miles. He'll run barrels for me. He'll jump. He'll do reining spins. 

Did I mention he also has lameness issues?

Just because a horse willingly moves forward when you ask does not automatically mean they are not in pain. It just speaks volumes for the horse's willing temperment if they still try to please you, even if they hurt.

This is my horse BEFORE I treated his heel pain and his fusing hocks. 





It's subtle. Really not even noticeable until you start doing other things (like run barrels) or do a flexion test. Then it's clear as day. 

*You didn't say: Have you had your horse examined by an equine lameness vet? *

If you have not, you have no idea what is or is not going on with his health. 

I watched your videos. Something is not right. He's lame.



Britt said:


> In the pasture he runs, bucks, farts, etc…


Here's my old arthritic 13-year-old horse bucking like a fool. 











When he'd be done goofing around, he'd limp off at the trot. 

Just because a horse is willing to play and goof around, does not mean they are not hurting. 






Britt said:


> He’s happy and healthy and the favorite mount of my 12 year old beginner-rider cousin, Cheyanna.


While I applaud her for wearing a helmet, I look at her feet and see RED FLAGS. What if she were to fall off? Her foot would become stuck in the stirrup and she'd be dragged behind the horse. 

Tennis shoes are not appropriate riding shoes. And those stirrups are not adjusted correctly. 

And you admit it. 

Shame on you for putting your cousin into a *dangerous* situation.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Even with an untrained eye, I can see there is something wrong with her right rear end.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it's a shame you post just to prove a point and the same issues are there.

Absolutely NO ONE here is posting to prove a point. We are all seeing a lame horse and communicating that.

I think he's a great horse. I think you've done well with him so far.

Doesn't mean he's not still lame as you haven't addressed that.

It's a shame you don't want to listen.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Closed for review.


----------

